# Minecraft Client exportieren



## wer112 (20. Jun 2021)

Sehr guten Tag die Damen und Herren,

ich habe ein kleines Experiment gemacht. Ich habe mir Minecraft Coder Pack runtergeladen und Minecraft decompilt. Ich habe NIXS hinzugefügt. Ich habe nur was kleines(Nur eine Datei) geändert. Wenn man im MCP Ordner die Datei startClient.bat startet, funktioniert der Client perfekt. Ich habe sehr viele Youtube Videos angeschaut, um den Client zu exportieren. Ich habe es zum laufen gebracht, leider ohne die Veränderungen. Ich brauche dringend eure Hilfe, da es dazu kein Video gibt. Wenn ich bei eclipse auf Exportieren gehe und soweiter kommt nur eine .jar Datei raus ohne ein .jason Datei....

*Wer könnte mir Helfen und für mich erfolgreich exportieren? 
Ich zahle dafür auch Geld!*

Das ist der Entpackte MCP Ordner mit der kleinen Veränderung.






						Klug Client – Google Drive
					






					drive.google.com
				





*Ich zahle wenn es klappt 30€ und wenn es sogar auf dem Server geht zahle ich extra 20€. Das heißt ich zahle 50€ und wenn es nach einem Jahr noch klappt, zahle ich erneut 60€. Zusammen zahle ich insgesammt 110€. Bei schnelle Lieferung zahle ich noch einmal 10% oben drauf(Das heißt zsm. 121€)

Wenn ich das Geld an eine Organisation spenden soll, zahle ich jeweils noch 15% obendrauf(139,15€).


Für weitere Fragen, stehe ich Ihnen gerne zur Verfügung!*


----------

